# Need honest opinion about my weight, am I fat?



## maxpain (Mar 13, 2013)

female.
about 5.2ft.
about 118lb

am I fat? I just need honest opinion plz. you can use the word 'fat' not 'large' or 'a bit overweight'.


P.S. I didn't think I was fat, but my family and friends started to call me fat.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

118 lb does not seem fat to me. WhaT has your doctor told you?


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

It sounds like you don't want to hear this, but no. You're not fat.


----------



## maxpain (Mar 13, 2013)

Ignopius said:


> 118 lb does not seem fat to me. WhaT has your doctor told you?


Not doctor, my family calls me fat.


----------



## maxpain (Mar 13, 2013)

persona non grata said:


> It sounds like you don't want to hear this, but no. You're not fat.


One of my friend told me 'you are on the verge of being fat'


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Your BMI falls right in the middle of "normal weight". http://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/guidelines/obesity/BMI/bmicalc.htm


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

118 is fat? I don't think you are fat but I guess it depends on the person's eye.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

maxpain said:


> One of my friend told me 'you are on the verge of being fat'


I know a girl about your height who is a little heavier than you and I wouldn't describe her as fat, so I doubt that you're truly on the verge.

Maybe your friend thinks you gained a little weight from where you used to be, but that's not necessarily unhealthy. You're in the normal range.


----------



## Vancouver Homeboy (Apr 7, 2014)

maxpain said:


> Not doctor, my family calls me fat.


You're definitely within the "normal" weight range. Is the rest of your family skinny / underweight?


----------



## Karl20 (Mar 26, 2014)

They use BMI to count if your overweight or not , BMI doesnt mean **** you might have more muscle mass , some people have larger organs than others , now if he said your overweight to whats considered normal to that scale (fat is way to strong word im sure he didin't say your fat) that's the worst way to measure if someone is overweight or not (btw 118 pounds 5.2ft you can't be fat at that height).


----------



## forever21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm female. 
About 5'3. 
About 115. 
You're about my size, and I honestly don't think I'm fat.


----------



## maxpain (Mar 13, 2013)

persona non grata said:


> I know a girl about your height who is a little heavier than you and I wouldn't describe her as fat, so I doubt that you're truly on the verge.
> 
> Maybe your friend thinks you gained a little weight from where you used to be, but that's not necessarily unhealthy. You're in the normal range.


I'm not sure about 'healthy or normal weight', but she told me I won't be able to wear designer's clothes ever, if I gain some more pounds.


----------



## maxpain (Mar 13, 2013)

Vancouver Homeboy said:


> You're definitely within the "normal" weight range. Is the rest of your family skinny / underweight?


All men are skinny genetically, women are...varied.


----------



## maxpain (Mar 13, 2013)

Karl20 said:


> They use BMI to count if your overweight or not , BMI doesnt mean **** you might have more muscle mass , some people have larger organs than others , now if he said your overweight to whats considered normal to that scale (fat is way to strong word im sure he didin't say your fat) that's the worst way to measure if someone is overweight or not (btw 118 pounds 5.2ft you can't be fat at that height).


I'm confused about this BMI or 'normal range'....Everyone says 'it's normal' 'within healthy BMI' .....but people close to me call me fat, or becoming fat.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

maxpain said:


> I'm not sure about 'healthy or normal weight', but she told me I won't be able to wear designer's clothes ever, if I gain some more pounds.


You don't weigh some more pounds though. It's fine.

Some designers do have clothes made for incredibly narrow size ranges, but whatever. Even if it were a problem (and I don't think it is), it wouldn't be worth stressing being at a good weight just because somebody else makes their clothes in different sizes.


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm pretty much the same size as you and. although I have "fat days" where I wish I was skinnier, I know that realistically I'm not fat. 
Most of my clothes are a size S, sometimes a M. 

I think that when you're shorter, even a few pounds seems a lot more obvious. I've put on a few pounds over the last month or two and would like to lose them, to feel a bit more confident about my body, but spoke about it to my GP the last time I was there and he said that I didn't need to, but if I wanted to it was fine as long as I did it in a healthy way.

You're at a healthy weight and you feel comfortable at it, I don't think there's any need for you to worry about. 
It wasn't that nice of your friend to say that...had you asked for her opinion on your weight or did it just come up in conversation?


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

maxpain said:


> Not doctor, my family calls me fat.


Sounds like your family that says this is a bunch of d-bags. That doesn't sound fat to me at all.


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

your not fat at all I wish I was 118lbs


----------



## iwannabetheverybest (May 20, 2014)

*Society these days*

You're not fat. Like seriously if 118 was considered fat or "chubby" at 5'2. I'd be over here as a 130 5'6 whale. Maybe the issue is your family calling you names....


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

Perhaps your family/friend are referring to muscle TONE rather than fat? Do you perhaps have a bit of a tummy ...... could that be what they are referring to? Have you put on weight recently?


----------



## maxpain (Mar 13, 2013)

LaChocolatine said:


> I'm pretty much the same size as you and. although I have "fat days" where I wish I was skinnier, I know that realistically I'm not fat.
> Most of my clothes are a size S, sometimes a M.
> 
> I think that when you're shorter, even a few pounds seems a lot more obvious. I've put on a few pounds over the last month or two and would like to lose them, to feel a bit more confident about my body, but spoke about it to my GP the last time I was there and he said that I didn't need to, but if I wanted to it was fine as long as I did it in a healthy way.
> ...


I usually never ask about my weight because all my family and friends are brutally honest. and my friend just casually said I'm becoming fat like saying 'hi'.

Years ago I was once around 130lb, same height, at that time my family and friends called me whale, not just fat.


----------



## maxpain (Mar 13, 2013)

Serephina said:


> Perhaps your family/friend are referring to muscle TONE rather than fat? Do you perhaps have a bit of a tummy ...... could that be what they are referring to? Have you put on weight recently?


yeah I have doughnut belly....not much muscle, maybe that's the problem.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

maxpain said:


> One of my friend told me 'you are on the verge of being fat'


Your weight falls well within the normal range for your height. I can pretty much guarantee you're at no risk health-wise because of your weight. If you have a large or stocky build, or you're more apple-shaped, you might not look very trim. But I'm almost positive you don't look fat. And no, you are not fat.

If you wanted, you could lose a few and still be healthy, or exercise and tone up. Or you could just tell your friend to mind his/her own business because it's pretty rude to tell someone this unless they ask the question directly.


----------



## WeCanBeBetter (May 22, 2014)

Karl20 said:


> They use BMI to count if your overweight or not , BMI doesnt mean **** you might have more muscle mass , some people have larger organs than others , now if he said your overweight to whats considered normal to that scale (fat is way to strong word im sure he didin't say your fat) that's the worst way to measure if someone is overweight or not (btw 118 pounds 5.2ft you can't be fat at that height).


I would say that your body fat % is a better way to determinate if someone is fat or not. A good part of your body might be muscle (which also is heavier than fat) so you might look chubby or maybe you don't have much muscle and great part or if is fat or maybe you tend to store more fat around some areas.


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

WeCanBeBetter said:


> I would say that your body fat % is a better way to determinate if someone is fat or not. A good part of your body might be muscle (which also is heavier than fat) so you might look chubby or maybe you don't have much muscle and great part or if is fat or maybe you tend to store more fat around some areas.


yeah, fat weighs less than muscle. So if you never exercise & are super squishy then you MIGHT look fat despite only weighing 118lbs.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Measuring your waist or simply looking in the mirror is more effective to know whether someone is overweight than using stupid BMI. Different people have different frames and carry their weight differently.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

maxpain said:


> P.S. I didn't think I was fat, but my family and friends started to call me fat.


 It would be bad advice if someone told you to punch them in the mouth.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

No. You're simply on the larger side of average for your height, I'd say.


----------

